# 24V Problematik lange Leitungen



## rogseut (7 Mai 2013)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem.

Ich muss in kürze ein Projekt Planen bei der Schaltschrank ca. 50-55m vom letzten Verbraucher weit weg ist.
Ich benötige für die Anlage ein 5A Netzteil. Es sind ein ca, 6 FU´s im Schrank eine SPS ein paar Relais und Schütze.

>>Mein Problem ist nun geht das Überhaupt mit den ganzen 24V Verbrauchern wie INI´s und Lichschranken?

>>Was ist zu beachten und welcher Querschnitt ist zu wählen?


Wir sichern die 24V normalerweise auf der Sekundärseite nicht ab, da das 5A Netzteil bei einem Kurzschluss selbst abschaltet.
Des weiteren sind die Kabelwege so kurz das ich mir ehrlicherweiße um Spannungsfall keine gedanken gemacht habe.


Ich habe mir nun folgende Gedanken gemacht wenn ich so wie immer Verkabel mit Standartleitungen M8 für die Lichtschranke z.B.: mit 0,25mm² Querschnitt wird das wohl in die Hose gehen. 

Der Widerstand bei 2x50m     R=7,16 Ohm

I=U/R
I=24V/7,16 Ohm
I=3,35A

Das heißt für mich es würde bei einem Kurzschluss würden 3,35A fließen und das würde nicht ausreichen für ein 5A Netzteil.

Dann hab ich mir mal den Spannungsfall mir angesehn, bei 0,3A Last sind es 2.14V und bei Volllast (Kurzschluss) 5A sind es 35,7V
Kann man denk ich so vergessen.


*So jetzt mein Plan wie ich es vorhabe zu realisieren. Ich muss nur noch mal weng Rechnen.

Vom Schrank bis in die Maschine zu einem Verteilerkasten 6mm² für + und - 

und von dort aus die letzten 5-8 Meter mit M8er Leitung 0,25mm² 

und die Signalleitungen mit 1mm² die 50m zurück bis zu SPS*



_Achtung: Der Kunde möchte keine Schaltschränke in der Fertigung stehen haben, von daher auch keine DP´s möglich.

Was meint Ihr zu dem Lösungsansatz und wie würdet ihr das Lösen.
_


----------



## ThorstenD2 (7 Mai 2013)

Dickere Leitungen, Klemmkästen und dann 2Ampere Sicherungsautomaten und ein 10A Netzteil um einen höheren Kurzschluss-Strom liefern zu können. 


Wahrscheinlich dürfte es auch mit starken Netzteil und Z2A Automaten funktionieren da die Inis und SPS Eingänge ja auch deutlich unter 24V reagieren


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (7 Mai 2013)

Nimm elektronische Sicherungen (Siemens Sitop Select, Murrelektronik Mico) damit könnte sogar dein 5A-Netzeil funktionieren.
Einen Punkt nicht vergessen:
Die Sicherheitsschaltgeräte (Not-Aus, Schutztüren, ...) vertragen auch nur einen bestimmten Spannungsabfall!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Mai 2013)

Mit den dicken Querschnitt bis zum Klemmkasten halte ich für eine gute Lösung. 
Wir machen das manchmal das wir Adern parallel schalten, somit wir keine extra
Leitung mit dicken Querschnitt ziehen müssen. 

Halbleitersicherungen wie Dieter Sie beschrieben hat kommen bei mir sowieso nur
noch in frage. Zu den genannten hat da Lütze für mich das beste System.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Mai 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zu den genannten hat da Lütze für mich das beste System.



Helmut,
wo siehst du Vorteile von Lütze gegenüber Murrelektronik?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Mai 2013)

Es gibt drei voreingestelte Auslösecharakerristiken, man kann eigne programmieren.
Zb für starke Kapazitive Lasten, so das sie beim einschalten 1..x sec nicht auslösen. 
Es gibt eine Gateway Klemme, Verbindung erfolgt über einen Eindrahtbus, womit 
Stromverläufe aufgezeichnet werden können. Bei erreichen von 90% des eingestellten
Stromes wird eine Warnung über eine LED herausgegeben. Klemmen sind keine Gruppen
Klemmen sondern einkanalig. Dann ist der Preis in Ordnung.


----------



## M-Ott (8 Mai 2013)

Man kann auch (wenn es das Netzteil kann) die Ausgangsspannung etwas höher drehen, 25 - 26 V sind da durchaus realistisch, dadurch kommt noch ein Tick mehr beim Verbraucher an. Zu meiner Erfahrung mit kurzschlussicheren Netzteilen: Seit ich eines wegen Kurzschluss abrauchen sehen habe, kommen bei mir sekundärseitig immer Sicherungen rein. Außerdem wird der Kollege, der den ersten Kurzschluss an der Anlage suchen muss, Dich ganz gepflegt erschlagen, wenn die Sekundärstromkreise nicht aufgetrennt sind.


----------



## Sockenralf (8 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

warum nicht nur Spannungsversorgung bis zur Maschine und DORT dann eine ET200 o. Ä.?


MfG


----------



## rogseut (9 Mai 2013)

*Et200*

@Sockenralf
Mein erster gedanke war auch DP also ET200 leider will der Kunde keine "aktiven" Bauteile in einem Schaltschrank haben.
Der Kunde hat alle Maschinen im Erdgeschoss und alle Schaltschränke für diese Maschinen in einem seperatem Raum im 1 OG
Es sind schon ca. 30-40 TS8 Schaltschränke dort.

Also fällt aus wegen is nich.


----------



## rogseut (9 Mai 2013)

*Mico*

Murr MICO

Auf diese Idee mit dem Mico bin ich auch gekommen ich denke eine Mico 2 Kanal einzubauen. Einenkanal für die Bauteile im Schaltschrank (1x SPS 313C,
6x FU´s 8400 Stateline von Lenze, ein paar Relais und Schütze) und einen Kanal für die Maschine (4x Inis, 2x Ventile, 1x KTP600).

Den Kanal für den Schaltschrank auf 4A den Kanal für die Maschine auf 2A.

Zusammenfassung:

+ Mico   
+ 10A Netzteil das Mico auf 4A den Kurzschlussstrom bekommt zum auslösen
+ +/- Leitung mit 6mm² bis runter zur Maschine


----------



## waldy (25 Mai 2013)

> Ich habe mir nun folgende Gedanken gemacht wenn ich so wie immer Verkabel mit Standartleitungen M8 für die Lichtschranke z.B.: mit 0,25mm² Querschnitt wird das wohl in die Hose gehen.
> 
> Der Widerstand bei 2x50m R=7,16 Ohm
> 
> ...


 -   

sehr interessante Brechung . Hast du nicht auf Gedanke gekommen, das bei Kurzschluss deine Kabel kann einfach in Flamme kommen ?
Einfachen brennen ?

Es wird nicht von Netzteil berechnet, sondern umgekehrt - von Verbrauche zum Netzteil

1 - wie viel sind Verbraucher am ende und welche Strom ziehen die elektronische Dinge.
- Dann von Stromverbrauch Kabel mit Länge berechnen.

Und zweitens - ich wurde Sicherung einbauen z.B. mit Charakteristik " Z " ( extra für Elektronische Bauteilen wurde entwickelt.

Da Netzteil hat Kurzschluss Sicherung - aber nur für Netzteil.

Das bedeutet - mit größere Verbrauch - 4,9 A, 5 A, 5,5 A sinkt nur Spannung am Ausgang von Netzteil - aber es wird nicht ganz abgeschaltet von Netzteil ab.

Da Spannung wird kleiner , aber es kann sein, das am Ausgang bleibt noch 1 V drauf und da fliest weiter Strom durch die Leitung.

gruß


----------



## Blockmove (25 Mai 2013)

Waldy du hast was nicht verstanden!

Der Kollege hat ein 0,25qmm Kabel und ein 24V/5A Netzteil.
Je nach Verlegeart und sonstigen Bedingungen sind für ein 0,25qmm 5A Absicherung zulässig.
D.h. er braucht normalerweise keine Sicherung, da die 5A Netzteil-Sicherung reicht.
Jetzt ist das Kabel 50m lang. Dadurch hat er 7,16Ohm Leitungswiderstand.
Ohmsches Gestz I = U/R = 3,35A bei Kurzschluß. Da raucht kein Kabel und kein Netzteil und nichts ab.
Bei P = U * I = 80,4W werden die 50m nicht mal warm.

Nächtes Problem ist der Spannungsabfall. Haben seine Verbraucher eine Last von 1A, dann ergibt das eine Spannung von 24V-(7,16Ohm * 1A)=17V.
Damit funktionieren Sensoren und Aktoren nicht mehr richtig.

Für diese 2 Probleme (Leitungsschutz und Spannungsabfall) hat der TE eine Lösung gesucht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

